# How often do you get Streetpasses?



## mayorofskyloft (Oct 3, 2014)

I've seen people make posts saying that whenever they go out they desperately hope that they might get a Streetpass. I on the other hand get them almost every time I go out, so I've never really had the pain of an empty HHA showcase. How often do you all get Streetpasses?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 3, 2014)

Mainly when I go to conventions, cause I guess like nobody in my town plays ac : P


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

My brother apparently gets loads at University of Central FL, but I only get about three repeaters at my college (its pretty small). One of them is a guy who sits next to me in class, but we never actually talk to each other. We just change our TPC messages to screw with each other.  I got a lot when I went to the airport, but my town is kind of dead outside of the places with youths.


----------



## Leela (Oct 3, 2014)

I maybe get one a month, if I'm lucky. I can get quite a few if I go into the city, but even then, I often still get none. I need to go to Tokyo haha


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't gotten any for like exactly a year...

I used to get repeats when I took my 3DS to school and me and my friend played in photography class.
And I remember it was exactly a year ago because I remember being all excited decorating my house for Halloween!


----------



## KittyBoton (Oct 3, 2014)

*I get them pretty regularly. When I go out and I go several places, I atleast pick up one, but usually I get a good amount of street passes.*


----------



## Tessie (Oct 3, 2014)

how do you get people? do you just have your 3DS on with Animal crossing playing and it'll automatically connect with someone else's animal crossing on their 3DS? my streetpass is always empty and I have no idea how it works. but one day I visited it and it was loaded and I have no idea when or how that happened


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 3, 2014)

I get most of my streetpasses from conventions, or when I go into the city. I get lots when I go to malls, too.


----------



## Coach (Oct 3, 2014)

Whenever I visit a place with Nintendo zone, I seem to get at least 1 AC:NL streetpass. I usually get a Pok?mon Streetpass too. The other ones I get vary, but I rarely get streetpasses for Tomodachi life.


----------



## oranje (Oct 3, 2014)

I get most of my street passes from students at the university I attend. Sometimes I get a few when I'm out doing errands. I will have to say though, it seems more people play 3ds games in the Midwest than in California (since I just moved here a few months ago)!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 3, 2014)

I usually get one every two weeks. I take it everywhere with me but I seem to get the most at work. I work in a grocery store and it sits in my locker while I'm there.


----------



## princesse (Oct 3, 2014)

I get at least 3 a day because I have siblings who play


----------



## Manazran (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty rarely,since basically no one in my neighborhood even have a 3ds >_<


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 3, 2014)

Very often.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 3, 2014)

never gotten a single one. my city is kinda big but idk i just don't take my ds out much.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't get much. Usually I get one or two Streetpasses when I go out, but I also get no Streetpasses quite a bit.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

Every time I take my 3DS out I get at least 1 streetpass.
Usually I get around 1-4. Sometimes 10 if I'm lucky.


----------



## SoSu (Oct 3, 2014)

I can get them from the Nintendo Zone at Best Buy, maybe 3-10 each time. If I'm on an Interstate, McDonalds usually have Nintendo Zone as well, though the ones in my town do not. But the best is a university - it's better than the airport, and a higher percentage of the hits also play ACNL.


----------



## Lavandula (Oct 3, 2014)

Almost never, so I give up...I don't need most of the stuff that's in their homes anyway, so no biggie to me.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 4, 2014)

Ever since I bought my 3DS shortly after release, the number of streetpasses I've received is approximately...

One.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Never have since it came out D;


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Tessie said:


> how do you get people? do you just have your 3DS on with Animal crossing playing and it'll automatically connect with someone else's animal crossing on their 3DS? my streetpass is always empty and I have no idea how it works. but one day I visited it and it was loaded and I have no idea when or how that happened



You can have it playing or just on the home screen, then closed (that's what sleep mode is ) and have it in your bag or whatever.

It depends where I am. I live in the remoteness of England but I am in proximity of two fairly large cities. One time I went into the McDonald's drive through and I got around 25 street passes. But this was on my old game :'(


----------



## matt (Oct 4, 2014)

I get usually 2 on a college day but weekends anywhere in the region of 10 to 50


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 4, 2014)

If I'm lucky, one where I live (my brother plays AC too), but when I go into the capital, I get about ten per visit.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 4, 2014)

1 sometimes 3 a week. I work at a retail store though and that is where I collect most of my streetpasses. I just recently got the silver streetpass badge, I doubt I'll ever get the gold badge.


----------



## Marisska (Oct 4, 2014)

Once a month if I'm lucky :S


----------



## Lars (Oct 4, 2014)

I now have 21 hits.

But this happens like once a month or so ( 6 hits at the time, at most )


----------



## Debra (Oct 4, 2014)

People are so lame in my city. I get so little streetpasses Q_Q


----------



## starlark (Oct 4, 2014)

Retract my earlier statement. I dropped my DS in Hollister earlier (honestly, who can blame me??)and I think it started something.
16 Pok?mon Y, 2 ACNL ( ;-; ) and 10 Mii Plaza thingies.


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 4, 2014)

I've only gotten one ever. I hardly leave the house with my DS though. Or leave the house at all..


----------



## Lavender (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm currently in Japan, so I get about 15+ a day depending on where I am. I once went to a sort of convention and couldn't stop getting streetpasses @_@

But when I'm in my hometown in the states I rarely get any...


----------



## Turnips (Oct 4, 2014)

I live on the outskirts of a town, leave my 3DS on constantly and never get streetpasses >w< Even when I go in town I'll be lucky if I get more than two... I used to get 5-10 people from a McDonalds nearby but their router is sorta broken now so I'm not getting Streetpasses from there anymore. I'm thinking about setting up one of those Homepass things for fun at some point though, maybe that'll be a bit better than waiting for that router to be fixed hahah.

Last time I went to a con I got a load of people though!! It felt pretty nice ^^


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 4, 2014)

I get street passes everyday monday - thursday. I take the same paths to my classes all the time and I pass the same people a lot.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

I used to StreetPass tons of people back when I attended college. Nowadays, I barely get any at all. *le sob*


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 5, 2014)

I've had my 3DS for a year and only ever got one... Not many people have 3DS here, and if they do, they'd only play at home, have either the console or the streetpass feature turned off.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't get out much but when I do I make sure to take my DS with me. Whenever I go to a big shopping center I normally get about 12 streetpasses. 
I don't think it's a popular game here as most of the houses are small and mainly filled with Nintendo items. I rarely ever find myself a huge home that someone clearly has worked hard on. 
Also I've never been able get hold of any ice creams, balloons or any other items yet.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 6, 2014)

Not often anymore :/ I used to get a few when the game came out. Now I'm lucky if I get one.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

LOL I got one at school once.


----------



## starlark (Oct 6, 2014)

Radda said:


> LOL I got one at school once.



Once xD
I carry my 3DS around with me at school to earn play coins and I very infrequently streetpass someone with Pok?mon Y. I have no idea who it is.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to Hyper Japan in London in November so I'm hoping I'll get a lot!!


----------



## Dork (Oct 6, 2014)

Spoiler









*never​*


----------



## Pirate (Oct 6, 2014)

Rarely. I don't take my 3DS with me all that often, but when I did before, finding people wasn't easy. The most I came home with was about 4 at max.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Oct 7, 2014)

Never.

Because I'm a hermit that never leaves the house.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 7, 2014)

I got at least 10+ a day at school, and at least 4 for New Leaf. ​


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 7, 2014)

I get about 10+ if it's a college day - depends how many times I check my 3DS. Most of the time I turn off my wireless though as I don't want other people's villagers via Streetpass.


----------



## Mango (Oct 8, 2014)

every hour, but i still have tents so ugh i cant get prizes


----------



## mdchan (Oct 9, 2014)

Almost never.  In fact, I was surprised when I checked my 3ds after a trip to the bookstore (I decided to bring it for the step counter to get fortune cookies), and saw that I had passed 3 people for AC:NL; that was a lot to me.  Most people I streetpass are playing pokemon.

That, or Bravely Default; should I ever play that game again, I'll be getting tons of extra villagers (I don't need since everything is completed) for Norende.  >.>


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

0.


I have 0 Streetpasses.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

Got one today


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 9, 2014)

When I went to PAX I had over 99.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't had any, I don't take my DS with me anywhere. I keep meaning to when I'm going to places like the mall but then I forget since I'm only used to grabbing my phone and purse


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

I only ever get em from my sister >:I

I live in an area where I don't think there's many people who play games and such so unless I got into the center of the city (which is a huge pain cus of traffic) I never get streetpasses. I've never gone to a convention with my DS in my bag as I'm always wary of it going missing but I might try that out next time I got to a con to see if I finally get some.


----------



## West8991 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank god just about everyone I know has a 3DS. I get tons of Streetpasses everyday, which is supprising considdering I live in Tennessee.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll get about 4 or 5 when I go into town, though there's only about 2 or so people that play ACNL.


----------



## Mekan1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I only have 2, 2 real life friends who play, that is it.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

I get 1 - 2 daily from the other 3DS in our house. But 'real' streetpasses I only really get on days out, like in cities, or at Nintendo Zone places like McDonalds. Sometimes I'll randomly get them when driving through town to do grocery shopping, but that's once in a blue moon unless it's during the school holidays.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

I almost never get streetpasses, unless from my friends or boyfriend
but no streetpasses from new people really, very, very rarely


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 14, 2014)

I take my 3DS basically everywhere. I get the most when I go to McDonalds, though. Usually 5 at least. Maybe because it's a "Nintendo Zone"? I also get tons when I go to conventions!


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 15, 2014)

I can usually get a couple when I go to campus, or to the mall. I streetpass the employees at EB Games a lot, haha.

I always have my 3ds on me when I travel to visit my parents. I always have to wait around the departures in Union station in Toronto and I can usually fill up my streetpass a couple of times if it's busy there.


----------



## paperandcloth (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to carry mine around so I could build up the play coins, and I'd get a ton riding the metro. There was also a neighbor in my old building who played, but I couldn't figure out who irl. Now I live in an older neighborhood and drive and leave my gameboy at home and it's lonely. I should carry it in my handbag.


----------



## Tinkalila (Oct 15, 2014)

paperandcloth said:


> I used to carry mine around so I could build up the play coins, and I'd get a ton riding the metro. There was also a neighbor in my old building who played, but I couldn't figure out who irl. Now I live in an older neighborhood and drive and leave my gameboy at home and it's lonely. I should carry it in my handbag.



Yeah, buses and the subway always get me a couple! I can't help but wonder who it is, though. I almost never see someone actually playing on their 3DS, yet I still get streetpasses!


----------



## Dinashadow (Oct 16, 2014)

I go to a huge university so just walking to class gets me 3 or more. I'm always surprised because the game has been out for a while. Wish I could find these people irl but once someone in a club I'm in came over and commented on it.


----------



## mags (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't get anywhere near the same amount I used to a few months ago. Stopped taking it now unless I'm going to a shopping mall or somewhere busy like that.


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

1-3 on a regular school day. Not sure if I streetpass people at school or on the train though.. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with 1-3 a day since I don't even go to school in a very big city. ​


----------



## floofyunicorn (Oct 17, 2014)

Very, very rarely. I'm always disappointed by the lack of streetpasses that I get, as I'd really like to get the badge at some point.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)

Never.


----------



## Fawning (Oct 18, 2014)

Whenever I go to Newcastle I always get 10 street passes, I guess I'm quite lucky!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 18, 2014)

Once in a blue moon...


----------

